# Mudguard für M3



## mc schrecka (6. November 2009)

hat einer ne Ahnung wo ich nen Plastik Mudguard für ein M3 Heck bekomm? So ein Ding wie am V10 oder am M6. 
könnte es sein das die auch am M3 passen?


----------



## bachmayeah (6. November 2009)

das am v10 - zumindest an dem vorgänger des aktuellen - ist doch geschraubt. gewinde sind am m3 aber keine..
schau mal im ironhorse hersteller forum, da gibts einen der was aus carbon gebastelt hat, evtl kann der dir was passendes zusammenstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (6. November 2009)

merci dir


----------

